# My second batch of lures, R.A.G. Tangles



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is my second batch of lures, I am loving the challenge and I feel I am getting better each time I make a batch. To my surprise these all swam on the first try. I am almost happy with their finish, if I could get the process neater when I glue the bib in place without smears and over fills they would look even better, but I suppose that will come with practice. I also need to work on the eyes, again practice.

These lures are hand carved from brown beech and hit with an airbrush.

So if you are thinking of having a go at making your own lures, give it a try, if I can do it anyone can.

Cheers


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

They look good, must be nice catching fish on your own handy work.


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

They look awesome Sel, great work. I bet they will look better hanging from the lip of a big, fat Wivy bass though.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

indiedog said:


> Nice work Sel. What are you using to get the scaly pattern? Old fishnets?


Mate

Any thing with a square or diamond pattern, mosquito nets, orange and onion bags. Junk shops are the best and Spotlight, there are all sorts of patterns you can find in there.

Cheers


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

noddy said:


> They look awesome Sel, great work. I bet they will look better hanging from the lip of a big, fat Wivy bass though.


Mate they work, viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55790


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

They look really good particularly the red ones.how deep do they dive?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Great work. What do you use for a top coat?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sel you are getting a good outcome with the RAGs, so well done.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sel, looking very good.

i'm half way thru testing some lures for dodge and got a small snapper on one on saturday. pic will be coming. i am quite amazed at how well home made lures seem to work and being a one off may even interest fish more than when they see 'oh there goes another rapala trolling past  "

think you mite be onto a winner. also dodges lures have no trouble diving to 10 feet he will be very pleased to know. just gotta give them a go in the estuary now

keep up the good work


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcfNsOwAABDfgAAQQIEACAAgHAA/79+gIABqKn6CQGmmjQPUPUInko0ZAMhoeo0MJu0+YlJqHqLX7mdnhFg1/VIUCh/ZRggBVDpWGac0b2JqUpNlI6HzaqyuiK2J3wcb7lfmYAOIeqQydVP8XckU4UJDHzbDsA==


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Jon181 said:


> They look really good particularly the red ones.how deep do they dive?


They are diving 4 to 5 metres depending on how much string you have out the back



Kelvin said:


> Great work. What do you use for a top coat?


All paints are Acrylic Lacquer, the same stuff used on cars. The topcoat is Acrylic Clear, I use 3 coats.



grinner said:


> sel, looking very good.
> 
> i am quite amazed at how well home made lures seem to work and being a one off may even interest fish more than when they see 'oh there goes another rapala trolling past  "


Yeah Pete, that's why I'm into them, they work good, plus the satisfaction of making them and catching a fish on them.



RedPhoenix said:


> That spotty one looks great Sel.. bugger the fish; I reckon I'd have a go at that one if it swam past.
> 
> Red.


Thanks Red, looking for designs that different to others...


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Wow, they look awesome. Inspiring me to try and replicate a Taildancer for the Snapper. Might have to dust off the old model aeroplane tools and have a crack!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Nativeman,
they are bloody good looking lures. There is clearly an airbrush artist in this fisherman wanting to break out. Do you also do paint jobs on fancy hot rods.

SO if you don't mind divulging secrets,

tell us a bit about how you do it?
do you make the plastic bibs and wire fittings or is it possible to buy some of this gear.
Is the wire for the loops all the way through the lure, if so is the wood part split in two halves to start.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Love your work .


----------

